#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Impostos

## Globalnetrj

Ola rapaziada nota mil! Como você estão fazendo em relação aos impostos? Simples nacional, lucro presumido é o cálculo é feito pelo balanço mensal no banco?

----------


## 1929

Os impostos devem ser recolhidos pelo enquadramento que a empresa estiver na Receita Federal.
Não depende de conta bancária..
O seu contabilista deve lhe orientar bem sobre isso, pois o assunto é muito sério. Uma vez feito errado, ou deixar de pagar o que é devido a conta pode ficar insustentável no futuro.

Tem uma obrigação junto a Anatel que é a Declaração SICI. Estas informações alegadamente seriam para formar um banco de dados sobre as condições da internet no Brasil. Mas como são informações relacionadas também com o financeiro, nada impede que haja cruzamento de informações entre o SICI e o Sintegra e a Receita Federal lhe pegue em alguma inconsistência entre SICI e receita declarada ao fisco.
Isso é coisa para contabilista. Aqui no forum vai ter conselhos e orientações conflitantes sobre isso. Mas em resumo não vá atrás de informações de quem não é profissional na área. 
A coisa está tão controlada que somente um contabilista atento vai poder lhe orientar com segurança nesta área fiscal.

----------


## Globalnetrj

Sim amigo! E que vacilei e sai do simples! No seu caso como é feito seus cálculos? Declaro o sici tudo certo a dúvida é a se é mesmo caro amigo! 

Sent from my XT1033 using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## emilidani

[QUOTE=1929;827684]Os impostos devem ser recolhidos pelo enquadramento que a empresa estiver na Receita Federal.
Não depende de conta bancária..
O seu contabilista deve lhe orientar bem sobre isso, pois o assunto é muito sério. Uma vez feito errado, ou deixar de pagar o que é devido a conta pode ficar insustentável no futuro.

Tem uma obrigação junto a Anatel que é a Declaração SICI. Estas informações alegadamente seriam para formar um banco de dados sobre as condições da internet no Brasil. Mas como são informações relacionadas também com o financeiro, nada impede que haja cruzamento de informações entre o SICI e o Sintegra e a Receita Federal lhe pegue em alguma inconsistência entre SICI e receita declarada ao fisco.
Isso é coisa para contabilista. Aqui no forum vai ter conselhos e orientações conflitantes sobre isso. Mas em resumo não vá atrás de informações de quem não é profissional na área. 
A coisa está tão controlada que somente um contabilista atento vai poder lhe orientar com segurança nesta área fiscal.[/QUOTE

Comparto!!!

----------

